# ID this frog



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all, I seem to always find these types of frogs in my backyard. Did anybody know what these are? I live in California east bay area


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pacific tree frog, Pseudacris regilla


----------



## Mr. elder (Jan 29, 2011)

One of the coolest tree frogs in america .got two of them .they eat right out of my girl friends hand . there awake during the day, not a night frog .you should put some logs in your yard . maybe small pond or pool . there tree sub morphs and yours are the most southern morphs (Pseudacris regilla hypochonidria). good luck ,jeremy


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the fast turn around. I have found them numerous times inside my BBQ lid and I gently use a leaf to nudge them onto a plate then place them in my plants. I always check before i use my bbq. They do seem friendly. Thanks again


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Steve25 said:


> Awesome thanks for the fast turn around. I have found them numerous times inside my BBQ lid and I gently use a leaf to nudge them onto a plate then place them in my *plants*. I always check before i use my bbq. They do seem friendly. Thanks again


I laughed out loud 'cause I thought you said that you place them in your *pants*.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol that is a good one


----------

